# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  What Stores sell "Stick-on-Bifocals"?

## Barry Santini

I need to get a pair for a client.

Thanks

Barry

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I need to get a pair for a client.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barry


You can get them for almost half the cost from stickon bifocals com(wonder what happened to Tonya?) at Wal-Mart, if you care to go there. They're $8.30 tax included here. Be aware that there can be some pretty severe abberations in them. The set I got had a circular wave about 7mm in diameter. Nobody could have gotten used to them with that poor optics.

----------


## Fezz

Contact a fellow Optiboarder, Johns. Rumor has it he cornered the market on these and has about 8.7 trillion in stock.

----------


## Barry Santini

Thanks, Fezz, But I need them by this weekend!

Barrs

----------


## Barry Santini

They are the authentic Optix 20/20 stickon bifocals.  They retail for $8.99 each, but if you buy 2, you get the third free...That's $6.00 net each.

Why buy them at all at wholesale?

FWIW

Barry

PS - stuck them on the back of an Oakley RX Flak jacket, if you need to know.

----------


## Miss Tonya

As I was telling Steve Machol when I received my new "welcome" to the board; I guess this is a "welcome back" of sorts. I'm a strong lady and it takes a lot to upset me. When I first posted on the board many moons ago, my feelings got hurt, I felt made fun of, betrayed and belittled in trying to share with you one of the greatest, innovative inventions of the 21st Century in eyecare. I don't hold grudges and I don't remember names. All that's past. Holding on to a grudge is not good for your health. So I eventually put all the harsh words behind me and decided to "Dedicate" an entire page on my website to the inventor of the lenses. I have to say it has made a huge difference in the Optical community since disclosing who the inventor was (passed). We now sell directly to many that would post and have access to this board. I just signed three new upscale sunglass boutiques last week and many new retailers as well! I'm very excited! It was all you who decided to give the lenses a try. You had to read and learn for yourselves that this IS a product that has it's place in your businesses/practices for your clients/customers...especially now, since the economy is so bad and everyone is trying to save on everything along the way. Like I wrote on the Dedication page: No good deed will go unnoticed. If you offer the stick on bifocals to a customer who just can't afford having them made into their lenses at the time, they will remember you and continue to be a loyal customer when possibly the next time around for glasses or prescription sunglasses they CAN afford the bifocals you offer in your prescription lenses. I thank you all for keeping an open mind and finally embrasing the lenses for what they are: a cheaper means to an end for the low income, no income families who will remain loyal to you because of your graciousness in offering them this alternative. I hope all of you are well. Like I told Steve, I just wanted to let you know I'm still here, doing well and trying to make a difference in your lives and your customers lives. Take care and thank you again for your support. I never thought you'd finally come around...but you did! Most on-line stores that sell try to deceive you by showing a low price for the lenses then adding a huge shipping charge to go along with it; making it much more expensive than what we offer. We do no believe in deception to gain your business. All be well. Tonya

----------


## Miss Tonya

> Contact a fellow Optiboarder, Johns. Rumor has it he cornered the market on these and has about 8.7 trillion in stock.


The stick on bifocals DO NOT have a shelf life, to my knowledge. I'm still waiting on confirmation for that rumor. If ordering in bulk quantities from us, you can easily double your money, then charge a little extra for placing the lenses on your customer's glasses. It's a Win-Win for everyone! 

We offer new packaging and freshly made lenses as of August, 2009. Just remember: You pay for what you get. Miss Tonya

----------


## Barry Santini

Hey, Tonya!

As I've mentioned before, I cannot understand why your company continues to make them a FT styles, and why they are so large.

Re-tool for a round seg, or at least a CT, make them smaller, and you'll have more customers.

Barry

PS - Oh, and since when did their applicability (usefulness) decline, so that your site recommends that people "stock up" on an extra pair becuase they (deteriorate) lose their pliability?

----------


## Miss Tonya

> Hey, Tonya!
> 
> As I've mentioned before, I cannot understand why your company continues to make them a FT styles, and why they are so large.
> 
> Re-tool for a round seg, or at least a CT, make them smaller, and you'll have more customers.
> 
> Barry
> 
> PS - Oh, and since when did their applicability (usefulness) decline, so that your site recommends that people "stock up" on an extra pair becuase they (deteriorate) lose their pliability?


I don't belive 1.2 inch diameter is large at all. They fit glasses perfectly...and if not pull out a pair of really sharp scissors and trim them however you need them to fit into your glasses or sunglasses, safety glasses dive mask, etc..Top, bottom, side it doesn't matter. They will stick with WARM water.  

And NEVER have we ever suggested on our site to "STOCK UP" on extra pairs. You are reading someone else's site or have subscribed to someone else's newsletter that has said that. ABSOLUTELY NOT US. Revisit my site for correct information. Stick on bifocals . com

----------


## Miss Tonya

And for our Customer base: I stay busy from morning to night, 7 days a week, processing and filling orders from around the world. I also have two assistants that help me a few days every week. We are at no loss for business. The lenses are "recession proof" if you've not figured that out by now. Sounds like you haven't changed your attitude about the product and I'm sorry to hear that because you are now in the minority. Good day.

----------


## Johns

> The stick on bifocals DO have a shelf life. I would suggest not purchasing from this John guy if he has 8.7 trillion in stock! hehehe It's true though.



No, I don't have 8.7 trillion of them...anymore.  I do have a fair amount though.  I bought them from an independent retailer (not WM, and not online) that thought these were the next best thing...  He sold a few pair per year, and realized it wasn't worth his time.  

We give them away to trial FTs, in order to convince folks they should be in a progressive.  They might have a limited value in third world countries where you can't get a FT made, but once I've given mine away, we'll be done.

I'm glad you're (Tanya) working day and night filling orders.  Success stories like that are hard to come by.  I wished we'd had as much success w/the product as you have, but then again, it's kind of like wondering why the burgers aren't the best sellers at a fine seafood restaurant... it's just not what they folks are going there for. 

One thing struck me as strange though. You said that they weren't a good fit for onine retailers, but you're excited that they are going into a country catalog? Hmm.  Again, whatever works...

Welcome back Tanya. Glad to hear you're doing good!:cheers:

----------


## braheem24

> As I've mentioned before, I cannot understand why your company continues to make them a FT styles, and why they are so large.
> 
> Re-tool for a round seg, or at least a CT, make them smaller, and you'll have more customers.


They're made as round segs and cut in half, 50% off manufacturing costs!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Ok

----------


## Miss Tonya

> No, I don't have 8.7 trillion of them...anymore. I do have a fair amount though. I bought them from an independent retailer (not WM, and not online) that thought these were the next best thing... He sold a few pair per year, and realized it wasn't worth his time. 
> 
> We give them away to trial FTs, in order to convince folks they should be in a progressive. They might have a limited value in third world countries where you can't get a FT made, but once I've given mine away, we'll be done.
> 
> I'm glad you're (Tanya) working day and night filling orders. Success stories like that are hard to come by. I wished we'd had as much success w/the product as you have, but then again, it's kind of like wondering why the burgers aren't the best sellers at a fine seafood restaurant... it's just not what they folks are going there for. 
> 
> One thing struck me as strange though. You said that they weren't a good fit for onine retailers, but you're excited that they are going into a country catalog? Hmm. Again, whatever works...
> 
> Welcome back Tanya. Glad to hear you're doing good!:cheers:


Hi and thanks Johns! You are right about internet businesses. We've been here the longest and have a 99% customer satisfaction rating. Most internet businesses fail, quite frankly faster than the start up time takes. So we are very blessed and thankful for the longevity. I get emailed some pretty strange questions and comments about the product. Someone please tell me why some people, not all, have such a hard time with "one lens" or a "pair of lenses"? Duh! :idea: This has always baffled me that they don't get it.

Using the older ones you have should work just fine in getting your customer to where you need them to be for progressives, I hope they hold up for that time period. Seems they should, but after being informed of a shelf life through the grapevine after all these years, I was shocked myself. I can't confirm the truth yet. I'll have to investigate that issue on my own. I'm still trying to get an answer for this one. 

My husband still has a pair on his safety glasses that have lasted for 6 years, so that's why I'm saying I truly don't know the answer to the gossip I've heard. I would think that at some point they would just harden, fall off and give out; but I just haven't seen that yet. My husband's glasses prove that rumor different. Bayer Corp. doesn't give out a shelf life for the material used? 

Funny you say that about the seafood restaurant! We (husband and myself) enjoy the burgers and steaks at the upscale seafood restaurants! We eat very little fish. Salmon, tuna, perch, flounder, shrimp, crab...that's about it. But we do make EFFORT to go to the seafood restaurant because we love *hushpuppies* with our hamburgers and steaks! Yummy! Moving on....

You misunderstood me: I said that the lenses do NOT sell at retail (i.e.Walgreens, Walmart, Rite Aid, CVS, etc.) as well as they've exploded online over the years and now being offered again in some catalogs. My excitement is to see how well they do now that they are back in some of these catalogs!

The eye doctors that have chosen to carry this product in their practices are getting extremely wonderful results. The lenses do not sell themselves. You must tell the customer what they are; and in many cases that we've found, the customer has requested them from their eye doctor...to buy the product for them. That's one reason why our "retailers" purchase 18 or more, because the customer's request for the item. Even though they sell online, a lot of older folks don't have internet access. So it helps them and they will remember the time and kindness the doctor took for them (or one of your receptionist whom you get to call to order for you!). Never a complaint from an older person. And never a complaint that we've not resolved. The +2.50's and +3.00's are selling the most right now for us. Again just very blessed to be able to work offering our customers a product we believe in.
Thank you again for the welcome Johns and heres to you too! :cheers: 
Take care and back to processing orders for me....

----------


## Chris Ryser

I am glad to see you back here, and getting a better reception than last time.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Hey, Tonya!
> 
> As I've mentioned before, I cannot understand why your company continues to make them a FT styles, and why they are so large.
> 
> Re-tool for a round seg, or at least a CT, make them smaller, and you'll have more customers.
> 
> Barry
> 
> PS - Oh, and since when did their applicability (usefulness) decline, so that your site recommends that people "stock up" on an extra pair becuase they (deteriorate) lose their pliability?


It's not her company that makes them, she just distributes them.

----------


## Barry Santini

Oh!

Barry

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Oh!
> 
> Barry


Yeah. So, much like optical retail, you don't even need a high school diploma to sell others' products.

----------


## Miss Tonya

> I am glad to see you back here, and getting a better reception than last time.


THANK YOU Chris! I couldn't be happier! I'm not here to promote my product unless you are interested; then just send me a private note and I will respond ASAP. There's already been many of you who've done just that! :p These are the quite ones in the background that are mainly here to read and learn (and probably make fun of us too, the way discussion boards go...without us knowing it!). Thanks again for the welcome and good to speak to you! Be well!

----------


## Miss Tonya

> It's not her company that makes them, she just distributes them.


You are 100% correct on that Dragonman! We've been the #1 Distributor in the USA. I do not know where our standing is now in the year 2009. High on the ladder, I'm hoping! So being a distributor has it's advantages in giving me access to their knowledge and Bayer Corp.'s whenever I have questions or issues. 

i.e. Like this rumor I've been hearing now for the past 2 weeks that the lenses don't stick. As I said in an earlier remark, I've never heard of that. NEVER. I'm still waiting on confirmation of the authenticity of it. I know my husband has a pair on his safety glasses that have been there for the past 6 years. They still work just as well as day one. The only thing I can tell you from my husband's experience is this: Working in grease, oil and disel fuel conditions every day WILL yellow them over time. A LONG TIME; but none the less his did finally yellow after about his 5th year in wearing them. He has finally changed them out for a +2.00 instead of the +1.75's he had on them originally. Even with the yellowing, it did not affect his bifocal vision using the lenses. He probably liked seeing the world in "yellow colored" lenses anyway! ;) That must be similar to rose-colored lenses! tee hee

So *JOHNS* if you have that really old product still, I truly do not see nor have proof that the older lenses won't stick. They should! 

Sorry to have rambled on...but Dragonman be good and take care of those you love and you'll receive love back over and over again. Tonya :0)

----------


## Miss Tonya

> Yeah. So, much like optical retail, you don't even need a high school diploma to sell others' products.


Dragonman you have no heart, no soul and make no sense. Now you are trashing the most important people in the business; the sales people. What would you do without your staff? Huh?

Truth be told; some of you don't even have college degrees. Am I right? 

I have three degrees. You are welcome to read them all from my web-site page dedicated to me...CEO :D and written by a family friend/doctor I've know for the majority of my life.

Seems like I remember this conversation years ago.....hum.......about optical retail and college degrees....LET'S MOVE ON FROM IT ***  :Nerd:  .

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Dragonman you have no heart, no soul and make no sense. Now you are trashing the most important people in the business; the sales people. What would you do without your staff? Huh?
> 
> Truth be told; some of you don't even have college degrees. Am I right? 
> 
> I have three degrees. You are welcome to read them all from my web-site page dedicated to me...CEO :D and written by a family friend/doctor I've know for the majority of my life.
> 
> Seems like I remember this conversation years ago.....hum.......about optical retail and college degrees....LET'S MOVE ON FROM IT ***  .



OK, that was what you said about me last time, but I left out the HAR HAR. So we're even.
Peace?

----------


## Johns

> So *JOHNS* if you have that really old product still, I truly do not see nor have proof that the older lenses won't stick. This was a sick attempt from someone desparate to discredit the lenses or dominate a market. He shouldn't be allowed to sell them anymore, IMO.



To be fair, I've never had an issue w/them not sticking, regardless of their age.  Of course, I've know opticians that couldn't accurately apply press-on prisms either, so maybe it's the person, not the product.

----------


## Miss Tonya

> OK, that was what you said about me last time, but I left out the HAR HAR. So we're even.
> Peace?


I see now that you are in optical retail, so that would have made you trash yourself, right!?! :hammer:

Peace and a permanent truce. Because I'm not here to be bothersome but I have to say..you do like to push people's buttons, don't you. I want to read other postings besides this one and learn from all of you. Deal? 

I promise not to fall for it again and I didn't mean those things I said either, unless you know differently, that they are true!  :Eek:  Tonya

So West Virginia is where you sell and live? I think it's one of the most beautiful states I've ever had the pleasure to pass through. It's just breath-taking there! I loved it. Take care...

----------


## Miss Tonya

> To be fair, I've never had an issue w/them not sticking, regardless of their age. Of course, I've know opticians that couldn't accurately apply press-on prisms either, so maybe it's the person, not the product.


I'm glad to hear your story of them sticking just fine and them being a little aged. I knew we were never told of a "shelf life" EVER from the manufacturer. 

You are 100% correct about it being the person, not the product even with the press on prisms being applied...let's say by...an optical retailer. (Just kidding Dragonman!) We don't get this often...maybe twice a year... 

*YOU'LL LAUGH AT THIS ONE*: I had a gentleman call me three days ago and said, "he loved the lenses after he applied them, they were just the greatest things ever, blah, blah, blah...and then he asked me HOW to re-apply them over again (they do come with directions)!!! I almost feel over in my chair laughing with him (I hope he didn't think I was laughing at him) and told him in a jovial manner to start over from the beginning...like he did when he first applied them, washing his hands, the glasses and the lenses with Regular Dawn dishwashing liquid and he'd be fine! Then he mentioned air-pockets under one lens. This can be true but you don't want to press out all the warm water because that's the Hydro-Tac technology that bonds the lenses to the eyeglasses or dive masks. Suction and dry time 12 to 24 hours. ;) Tonya

----------


## misstara007

I had a patient yesterday that is an avid golfer. He is a successful GP PAL wearer. I suggested trying the definity- but then we got to talking about the color of his lens and DRIVEWEAR came up. And he thought that this would be great for golfing and driving. (Drivewear is not available in Definity)He currently wears SVD for golf now and he just wants to see his scorecard. I was thinking of doing the Drivewear for him in SVD and order him a set of stick on Bifocals and may be cut it in to circle and place it off to the side to be less obtrusive. 

Anybody have success in this? It would be my first time with the stick on BF's -have experience with stick on prisms though.

Thanks in advance!

Tara

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I had a patient yesterday that is an avid golfer. He is a successful GP PAL wearer. I suggested trying the definity- but then we got to talking about the color of his lens and DRIVEWEAR came up. And he thought that this would be great for golfing and driving. (Drivewear is not available in Definity)He currently wears SVD for golf now and he just wants to see his scorecard. I was thinking of doing the Drivewear for him in SVD and order him a set of stick on Bifocals and may be cut it in to circle and place it off to the side to be less obtrusive. 
> 
> Anybody have success in this? It would be my first time with the stick on BF's -have experience with stick on prisms though.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tara


That would work fine, Just cut it to as round as you can and stick it in a lower temporal corner so he can access it for writing on the scorecard. Be aware you might have to buy a couple of pairs of the stick-ons to get one with good clear optics. Most of the ones I've seen are pretty abberrated with  waves, one one had a rather large circular area that was horrible. Drivewear has gone over pretty well for golfers here.

----------


## Miss Tonya

Hello Tara. I can answer your question for you. If you'd like my professional opinion: Being the CEO of Stick on Bifocals, I can tell you they are uniform in thickness and therefore you could make your cut from any part of the lenses for your client (and possibly have leftovers for him as well). He will most definitely be satisfied with the results; especially if you do this for him! They are absolutely NOT intrusive nor obstructive and will probably suit his needs just fine. Good luck and I am always here to help answer any questions I can about this amazing product I sell & distribute! Miss Tonya :cheers:

PS: Prisms are much thinner than the Stick on Bifocals. I truly believe you will have great success with them! Email me if I can be of any further help to you. :) PS: Just so you know: The lenses are 1.2 inch diameter. Plenty of cutting room even if you make a mistake!

Another suggestion: You could actually just cut off the corners and use them for his needs, nestled in on his lenses where he needs them. Then you could just pass on the remainder of the lenses to him so he could do the same thing. Remember: They are applied with warm to hot water and will adhere magically sticking overnight. It takes a thumb/finger nail to lift them off the lenses once positioned corrrectly wherever your client needs them. Take care! 




> I had a patient yesterday that is an avid golfer. He is a successful GP PAL wearer. I suggested trying the definity- but then we got to talking about the color of his lens and DRIVEWEAR came up. And he thought that this would be great for golfing and driving. (Drivewear is not available in Definity)He currently wears SVD for golf now and he just wants to see his scorecard. I was thinking of doing the Drivewear for him in SVD and order him a set of stick on Bifocals and may be cut it in to circle and place it off to the side to be less obtrusive. 
> 
> Anybody have success in this? It would be my first time with the stick on BF's -have experience with stick on prisms though.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tara

----------


## misstara007

Hi Ladies!

Thanks you for your help! I left a message for my patient with the suggestion of Drivewear with stick on Bifocals. Haven't heard back from him yet, so when and if I do, I will let you know how it plays out! 

Best-

Tara

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Thanks you for your help! I left a message for my patient with the suggestion of Drivewear with stick on Bifocals. Haven't heard back from him yet, so when and if I do, I will let you know how it plays out! 
> 
> Best-
> 
> Tara


If it works out well for him, you might in the future have a lab digitally surface you a small round seg located out and down in the lower temporal corner. That will be in all respects superior to sticking one on, and more permanent. The stick ons are good for testing that out. Prolonged exposure to sun and elements will yellow the stick-on over time and stiffen it up so it will need to be replaced, but they should last a year anyway with that exposure.
Most avid golfers are able to afford a custom set for golfing, and if you hint they might help decrease their score, they won't be adverse to the idea. And having bifocals out of the way while they swing can indeed help lower their score, so it's not even lying. 

Oh, and I'm not a lady.

----------


## misstara007

Sorry Dragon. Realized that after I already posted my reply. :P
Any recommendations on a lab that might do this custom for me? And you can add it on Drivewear even?

Tara

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Sorry Dragon. Realized that after I already posted my reply. :P
> Any recommendations on a lab that might do this custom for me? And you can add it on Drivewear even?
> 
> Tara



Three Rivers Optical can do it on any type of lens.We have a regular customer that loves them. She's about a -4.00 -4.00X180 and we get her Transitions 1.60 and you cannot see her lil' round segs.  I'm sure there might be others too.


And don't worry - lady is not the worst thing I've been called.:D:D:cheers:

----------


## dmcneice

Does anyone still have some stock they can sell me, please. I have an marketing application that I think would be well served with the stick-ons, but need a supply of them that I can count on.

----------


## Fezz

Walgreens?

Amazon?

----------


## dmcneice

> Walgreens?
> 
> Amazon?


Neither of them have them in stock nor would I be buying in bulk from them. Seems the supply chain is broken somewhere...

----------


## Jacqui

Hilco ??

----------


## Fezz

> Seems the supply chain is broken somewhere...


Maybe that tells you something about the product?

I assume that you tried contacting them directly?

----------


## Java99

Out of stock at Hilco, Amcon, Optisource, etc.  The Amcon people said there was a problem with the adhesive and new gov't regulations and they had no idea when the manufacturer would be providing them again.  I was looking for them for a customer about a month ago.  I called all the older opticals around as well, they had sold all their stock too.

----------


## Barry Santini

Cheapest place to purchase I have.  Please PM me for info.

B

----------


## Jacqui

> Out of stock at Hilco, Amcon, Optisource, etc.  The Amcon people said there was a problem with the adhesive and new gov't regulations and they had no idea when the manufacturer would be providing them again.  I was looking for them for a customer about a month ago.  I called all the older opticals around as well, they had sold all their stock too.



Does this also apply to the press-on prisms?? I need to get some if they are available.

----------


## Java99

> Does this also apply to the press-on prisms?? I need to get some if they are available.


Amcon said it did also apply to prisms.  That was my next question, too!

----------


## ACMEEyeglassCo

> As I was telling Steve Machol when I received my new "welcome" to the board; I guess this is a "welcome back" of sorts. I'm a strong lady and it takes a lot to upset me. When I first posted on the board many moons ago, my feelings got hurt, I felt made fun of, betrayed and belittled in trying to share with you one of the greatest, innovative inventions of the 21st Century in eyecare. I don't hold grudges and I don't remember names. All that's past. Holding on to a grudge is not good for your health. So I eventually put all the harsh words behind me and decided to "Dedicate" an entire page on my website to the inventor of the lenses. I have to say it has made a huge difference in the Optical community since disclosing who the inventor was (passed). We now sell directly to many that would post and have access to this board. I just signed three new upscale sunglass boutiques last week and many new retailers as well! I'm very excited! It was all you who decided to give the lenses a try. You had to read and learn for yourselves that this IS a product that has it's place in your businesses/practices for your clients/customers...especially now, since the economy is so bad and everyone is trying to save on everything along the way. Like I wrote on the Dedication page: No good deed will go unnoticed. If you offer the stick on bifocals to a customer who just can't afford having them made into their lenses at the time, they will remember you and continue to be a loyal customer when possibly the next time around for glasses or prescription sunglasses they CAN afford the bifocals you offer in your prescription lenses. I thank you all for keeping an open mind and finally embrasing the lenses for what they are: a cheaper means to an end for the low income, no income families who will remain loyal to you because of your graciousness in offering them this alternative. I hope all of you are well. Like I told Steve, I just wanted to let you know I'm still here, doing well and trying to make a difference in your lives and your customers lives. Take care and thank you again for your support. I never thought you'd finally come around...but you did! Most on-line stores that sell try to deceive you by showing a low price for the lenses then adding a huge shipping charge to go along with it; making it much more expensive than what we offer. We do no believe in deception to gain your business. All be well. Tonya


Hi Tonya. Where is your website?  I like the press-on's for occasional use. Thanks, Bill

----------


## Chris Ryser

all updated source:  Nov 11-2016

http://optx2020.com/c-1-hydrotac-stick-on-lenses.aspx



Hydrotac MagnOptx Stick-on Lenses For Professionals

----------


## ACMEEyeglassCo

Many thanks

----------


## casey

+1 re fresnels. I've seen some klutzes just butcher 'em

----------


## opticalsource

stock stick on bi-focals i sell many of these $39.99 plus tax

----------

